# Insurance that covers vaccination costs



## sophiedeli (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone help me? I've had rabbits before, but never done it "properly" with vaccinations and neutering etc, but now I want to with my new pair and would feel more confident if I could insure them, but I can't find an insurance company that offers cover that includes the cost of every day treatments, they all seem to only pay out for illness or injury. Does anyone know if a "full" cover exists, and if so where I can get it?! All help and information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Sophie.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Insuring rabbits is a waste of money. Your better of having a second bank account and paying so much a month to that, thats what I do and have never had a problem with affording vet bills. 

Theres so much rabbts insurance doesn't cover that its a complete waste. Dental problems are common in rabbits and there no insurance cover for that either, they only cover teeth if damaged through injury and not if they need burring due to diet or genetics.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

no insurance will cover vaccinations

some vets do however offer health payment plans for routine stuff like vaccs, fleas, worms etc (I have dogs not rabbits sorry)



Like above poster, putting money aside if you can trust yourself not to touch it is a good way of doing it.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

No such insurance.

As above rabbit insurance is mostly a waste of time and even if you do find a good policy the chance of them actually paying out is slim, so your best bet is to open a vet account to put money into so that when you need the money it is there


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

No insurance company will offer vaccs and neutering.


----------

